# Husband responded to my post here



## Lost30 (May 13, 2011)

Yes, that was my husband who posted. Funny that he won't talk to me about any of this. And yes I will admit I have been insecure. Because he drools over others all the time, in front of me. Making me feel less than. Also, yes, I have doubted his sexuality because he used to call a guy he worked with when i worked at night, min. 30 times a day. We went to counseling for this, it was so bad. I wondered why he needed to be communicating this much with a guy he was with all day at work and then spoke to all night while i was at work. My past he says, my past is this, my husband went to jail for domestic abuse on me. I got a restraining order and he violated it. I was dating someone else, a friend of his. (this happend before we were married). He was hiding in a bush and held me captive for a couple days. Raping me, I went to the police, he went to jail for long while. Came out begging that he had found God, and was a changed man. Who wanted to be there for myself and kids. And after a lot of work, I took him back. Regrettably so. Now he has been caught cheating. And doesn't give a damn. So I will figure out whats best for myself and our children now.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Move on and be there for your children and yourself, life will get better. Do not throw any more mud , what is done is done , your future is what you make of it grab the opportunity with both hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw that thread earlier and was worried for you, glad to hear from you again. I just wanted to wish you and your kids all the best. I agree with Eli-Zor; I wouldn't even waste any time trying to talk to or fight with your husband. Just get the eff out as quickly and quietly as possible and focus on YOU and your future. Clearly he is a lost cause, but *you *are not.  Again, all the best.


----------



## Lost30 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the support.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Do not hesitate to call the police if he gets violent, especially with his history of past violence and abuse. With him being bisexual, you also need to get tested for STDs. He really is a broken individual.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm confused as to why you married him when he did all those horrible things to you before marriage? Unfortunately you cannot save someone or change them....they have to find the will/strength to do that for themselves. I wish only the best for you and your children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Pidge70: It seems like that was another guy...a friend of his.

Lost30: You seem to be having some difficulty choosing a good man. "found30" did indeed read like he was high on something, but more importantly not a very mature candidate even if this whole pocket dial scenario was staged. As you say, why not just speak to you about these issues instead of this grand production with the phone dialing you?

You can bet a good deal of money he's hiding something. Either cheating, substance abuse or downright immaturity.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Reads to me like it was her H. "my husband went to jail for domestic abuse on me. I got a restraining order and he violated it. I was dating someone else, a friend of his. (this happend before we were married). He was hiding in a bush and held me captive for a couple days. Raping me, I went to the police, he went to jail for long while. Came out begging that he had found God, and was a changed man. Who wanted to be there for myself and kids. And after a lot of work, I took him back."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

why on earth would you take a rapist back ?

that said there's nothing wrong with having best male friend even if your a guy . doesn't mean you're screwing him .

drooling over other women would seriously anger me but you knew he was a loser before you marry in so you might wanna go to therapy to figure out while you do such a thing and white want to stay in a relationship where you call him names and he calls you names . I have to wonder how much drama you really love .

divorce him get into therapy make your life better .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Get away from this man ASAP. He's a convicted rapist with violent tendencies. Maybe he got his homosexual behavior while in prison, maybe he was someone's b!tch, who knows?

There are plenty of good men out there that wouldn't do to you the things this broken man has done.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Good luck, not sure I understand your post completely. You married a guy who raped you??


----------

